
Dev Tools with Free for Open Source Plans - robj
https://www.scantosecure.com/blog/dev-tools-with-free-for-open-source-plans
======
davidjgraph
Github doesn't make the distinction between OS or not. It's free if the
repository is public, that is not the same thing as being open source.

The codeclimate link goes to a signup page, not an open source project
information page.

jClarity says "So we offer a free license for use on your _non-commercial_
Open Source projects". That's a interesting and hard to define restriction.

Lighthouse says "Create as many Open Source Projects as you wish on any plan".
That's not saying there is a free plan for open source projects, there are no
free plans in their case.

~~~
robj
Thanks for your comments. I'll update Code Climate link.

Yes, saying that Github, jClarify and Lighthouse have free for open source
plans is technically incorrect. But given that they can all* be used by open
source projects, for free, in ways that they could not be used by typical
commercial projects I think the simplification is permissible.

* Lighthouse do have a free plan. "Create as many Open Source Projects as you wish on any plan! Even the free plan!"

------
mehdim
To add to your devtools list as you asked in your article :

OAuth.io "OAuth-as-a-service" is also free for open source projects, by using
directly the open source daemon oauthd for 80+ providers
[https://github.com/oauth-io/oauthd](https://github.com/oauth-io/oauthd)

disclosure : I work for OAuth.io

------
Dylanlacey
Travis CI is as free for Open Source as Github is; Notably, it also makes some
of the other tools even sweeter (Like Code Climate, Sauce Labs, Github
itself).

It's a little bit ironic that we can't alter the blog post about open source
directly through comments, and instead have been asked to use Hacker News.

------
moqups
Moqups[1], our HTML5 based mockup/wireframing app, is completely free for
education, non profit and open source projects. To our great surprise, we get
a fairly large amount of requests each week from many universities and from
open source developers. Aaaand we're happy to fulfill all of them :-)

[1] [https://moqups.com](https://moqups.com)

------
tyler-codenvy
Codenvy offers free Premium subscriptions for OpenSource projects.
[https://codenvy.com/pricing](https://codenvy.com/pricing)

We haven't completed our automated application form yet. But if you contact us
directly, we can configure the accounts.

------
kunai
You also forgot LiveCode, a RAD application that uses a variant of AppleScript
to do quick UI and function prototyping for cross-platform open-source
applications.

[http://livecode.com/](http://livecode.com/)

------
yadazula
Red Gate also offers free licenses for its products:
[http://reflectorblog.red-gate.com/2013/07/open-
source/](http://reflectorblog.red-gate.com/2013/07/open-source/)

------
robbs
I haven't used them (yet, I'm planning on it) but Bugsense is free for OS.

[http://www.bugsense.com/pricing](http://www.bugsense.com/pricing)

------
jordigh
Gratis isn't enough. Free software requires free tools:

[http://mako.cc/writing/hill-free_tools.html](http://mako.cc/writing/hill-
free_tools.html)

A great example of truly free code hosting, in the only sense of "free" that
actually matters, is Rhodecode. Have them host it for you:

[https://rhodecode.com/](https://rhodecode.com/)

Or host it yourself, no possibility of vendor lock-in:

[https://rhodecode.com/docs/](https://rhodecode.com/docs/)

And it does both git and hg. We need more of this.

------
oBeLx
Codeship - Hosted continuous deployment platform
[https://www.codeship.io](https://www.codeship.io)

------
dleskov
Disclosure: I work for Excelsior.

Excelsior JET ([http://www.excelsiorjet.com](http://www.excelsiorjet.com)), a
Java SE JVM with a native code compiler and deployment toolkit, is free for
non-commercial use. Note that "non-commercial" != "open source", both ways:
there is commercial open-source and closed-source freeware.

[http://www.excelsior-usa.com/jetfree.html](http://www.excelsior-
usa.com/jetfree.html)

------
miesie
wercker is a continuous delivery platform which is also free for open source
(and private projects as well)

[http://wercker.com](http://wercker.com)

disclosure: I work for wercker.

